# Doesn’t look good for Canadian Fishing this summer



## sureshot006

Forest Meister said:


> "Simple", you say? The heat must be affecting your mind. We are dealing with bureaucrats and they always make things more complicated than they need to be. FM


Or they've oversimplified.


----------



## Stubee

I own a camp in NW Ontario that I’ve hunted since 2003 and I believe the chance of me going up there in September to open camp & clear brush is zero, and the chance of hunting in early November ain’t much better. 

I’d think anybody reasonably watching what’s happening here vs in Canada would arrive at the same conclusion, i.e. why would they want us coming in? I spend a good amount of coin up there in property taxes & insurance but don’t believe that will give me any leg up on getting into Canada vs anybody else.


----------



## piketroller

Too many of the Canadian boarder towns are loving this because nobody crosses the boarder to do their weekly shopping and the tax money stays on their side of the boarder. That surpasses the tax revenues forgone from the vacationers for those towns. Plus Trudeau and Trump aren’t the best of friends at the moment, and neither side feels inclined to make the first move. It’s a good recipe to keep the status quo rolling along.


----------



## Shoeman




----------



## piketroller

Shoeman said:


> View attachment 552387


Dump a gallon of maple syrup on top of the pile and sprinkle in some Tim bits and that just about sums it up.


----------



## steelyspeed

Stubee said:


> I own a camp in NW Ontario that I’ve hunted since 2003 and I believe the chance of me going up there in September to open camp & clear brush is zero, and the chance of hunting in early November ain’t much better.
> 
> I’d think anybody reasonably watching what’s happening here vs in Canada would arrive at the same conclusion, i.e. why would they want us coming in? I spend a good amount of coin up there in property taxes & insurance but don’t believe that will give me any leg up on getting into Canada vs anybody else.


If you own property in Ontario does that make it essential travel?


----------



## Stubee

steelyspeed said:


> If you own property in Ontario does that make it essential travel?


I doubt it. It’s not like I own a business there, and I believe they’re not even letting family members freely cross back
& forth. I know other much longer term property owners aren’t welcome. I’m keenly watching but not hopeful.


----------



## wenz34

Is the Canadian gov. going to help outfitters/fish camps try to stay afloat during all this?

I have a few in mind that I have used in the past, a bear hunt camp and a fish camp. I've gotten to know the bear guy very well and 100% of his clientele is from the U.S. The fish camp is a place I get ice and BS with the owner every year, again, I would say at least 75% of his clientele is American, and he himself is from the U.S. I don't know if he was able to get into Canada and open this summer at all, he winters in the southern US. 

Both guys still have costs involved and are working with no income, I'm not sure how either survives this.


----------



## Zorba

I don’t know about this particular outfitter but, a lodge by us, which is owned by Americans, was just recently allowed to come across to open their lodge. They had to prove to boarder officials that they had an “other than American” clientele. 

the lodge we use to access our cabin had to remortgage their house to keep things afloat. They received $44K from the government in assistance but was not nearly enough to keep them a float. As of 30 June they only had 12 guests at their lodge. 

it’s a good time to buy a gift certificate from your favorite Canadian outfitter right now if you care if they stay a float.


----------



## Shoeman

Zorba said:


> I don’t know about this particular outfitter but, a lodge by us, which is owned by Americans, was just recently allowed to come across to open their lodge. They had to prove to boarder officials that they had an “other than American” clientele.
> 
> the lodge we use to access our cabin had to remortgage their house to keep things afloat. They received $44K from the government in assistance but was not nearly enough to keep them a float. As of 30 June they only had 12 guests at their lodge.
> 
> it’s a good time to buy a gift certificate from your favorite Canadian outfitter right now if you care if they stay a float.


Noble idea, but what if they under?


----------



## sureshot006

Gift cards? Dang that would have to be a lot of money and probably just kicking the can down the road.


----------



## Forest Meister

I heard some talk show on CBC radio yesterday where someone said that with all the cases of covid to the south, and so few north of the ditch, like 200-250/day nationwide, that January 1, may realistically be the earliest the border will open. DM


----------



## Zorba

Shoeman said:


> Noble idea, but what if they under?


That’s the chance you take. Depends on how well you know them. I own a restaurant and bar. And I was grateful that people did this for me. I’m was just paying it forward to them.


----------



## Forest Meister

Zorba said:


> That’s the chance you take. Depends on how well you know them. I own a restaurant and bar. And I was grateful that people did this for me. I’m was just paying it forward to them.


Since folks cannot go to Canada to fish there seems to be more people fishing the River around the Sault. If any fishermen read this, or anyone is "Fudging Out" with the family up this way, you might want to patronize a business owned by a fellow member, Zorbas.

FYI. One of the best kept secrets in the Sault: Zorbas' makes the best pizzas in town, the Goddess and the Zorbas are good places to start. I am not going to redeem my gift card, or my gift cards to a few other places, until the businesses have a chance to catch up on their bills. FM


----------



## Zorba

Forest Meister said:


> Since folks cannot go to Canada to fish there seems to be more people fishing the River around the Sault. If any fishermen read this, or anyone is "Fudging Out" with the family up this way, you might want to patronize a business owned by a fellow member, Zorbas.
> 
> FYI. One of the best kept secrets in the Sault: Zorbas' makes the best pizzas in town, the Goddess and the Zorbas are good places to start. I am not going to redeem my gift card, or my gift cards to a few other places, until the businesses have a chance to catch up on their bills. FM


Thank you for the kind words!!!


----------



## Cat Power

Thank god we are fortunate to live in a state with so many fishing opportunities 

I’m bummed about Canada but the skeeter will be making a lot of trips to Lake Michigan this summer 

not a bad fall back


----------



## Forest Meister

It was just made official, the border restrictions have been extended another month. FM


----------



## wenz34

Yep, fishing is officially out for my group. Only the 3rd time since 91 we won't be going. Disappointing, and I hate to say this, but hopefully things will be full go by next summer.


----------



## Josh R

Forest Meister said:


> Since folks cannot go to Canada to fish there seems to be more people fishing the River around the Sault. If any fishermen read this, or anyone is "Fudging Out" with the family up this way, you might want to patronize a business owned by a fellow member, Zorbas.
> 
> FYI. One of the best kept secrets in the Sault: Zorbas' makes the best pizzas in town, the Goddess and the Zorbas are good places to start. I am not going to redeem my gift card, or my gift cards to a few other places, until the businesses have a chance to catch up on their bills. FM


Yes, their food is delicious!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldgrandman

Zorba said:


> Thank you for the kind words!!!


 Met you, and you are a true sportsman. I tell everyone headed to the Soo to stop into your bar or restaurant. Not gonna be disappointed.


----------

